# Work permit?



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello

Does anyone know how much it cost for
a work permit? I just went to my lawyer and he said it would cost me 2500le. It seems very high. I don't know if it's make a difference or not, it's for a manager of an advertising company. It's my own company. 

Thanks
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know how much it cost for
> a work permit? I just went to my lawyer and he said it would cost me 2500le. It seems very high. I don't know if it's make a difference or not, it's for a manager of an advertising company. It's my own company.
> ...



Check on the Egyptian embassy website

Egypt Embassy London


----------

